# December Poll



## Foxbat (Nov 20, 2005)

Please make your choice for December


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 20, 2005)

Well I went for Strings in the end, but I was very tempted by Logans Run (I love that film  )


----------



## Valentine (Nov 20, 2005)

My vote goes for Logan's Run!


----------



## Wolfeborn (Nov 21, 2005)

Gotta be logans run


----------



## Wolfeborn (Nov 21, 2005)

arg my vote has been sabotaged will have to email admin when i get home lol


----------



## Wolfeborn (Nov 23, 2005)

yay works today, score 1 more for logans run


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 23, 2005)

and another one.


----------



## ravenus (Nov 23, 2005)

My favorite critic Richard Scheib has given Logan's Run a huge pasting on his site (linkage)


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 30, 2005)

Logan's Run is the winner for December. A discussion thread will be going up shortly.


----------

